# Shotgun Injuries during Deer Gun Season



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

As of Friday morning,12/3, there have been 8 reported shotgun shooting injuries in the state. No fatalities so far. 

The nearest in my area (Akron/Summit County), was an accidental shooting of a 19 yr old (Scott Boykin) by his 17 yr old hunting partner. It happened off Killian Rd. The 19 yr old was shot twice., upper shoulder and sternum area).

(At this point, there are conflicting statements of how and when it occurred). 

The full story is still sketchy and the ODNR will undoubtedly investigate this one.

Let's hope no fatalities this gun season.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

was this in the city of green . I was told it was it was . there is no gun hunting in the city of green wich is just crazy . there are so many large farms in green but yet no gun hunting


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Killian Road


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm sorry, but how do you shoot someone TWICE!!!! Seems a bit fishy to me...


----------

